# Loner



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone do anything alone anymore theres so many that travel with 5 or 6 other kids. thats cool but doesnt anyone need to be alone anymore. I spend 90 percent of my time alone not just travel i mean all around life, any other loners


----------



## Earth (Nov 20, 2011)

Me!!!
Well, as far as people go because I hate people in general.
They ruin everything for everyone.
But I'm always hanging with me animals whenever possible.
So your not the only loner out there.
Besides, you never got to worry about being let down when alone.
Just you and the elements.
I like that way of living......
Do what you want when you want how you want.
What could possibly be better!!


----------



## Nemo (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm always by myself.. Even when I'm with certain people I'm still alone. I'm not going to say I enjoy it but I definitely NEED alone time because less people definitely equals less bullshit. Traveling with one other or maybe 3 that's my limit.


----------



## Jawline (Nov 20, 2011)

I usually travel and do everything alone. Most kids i meet i dont like, and most kids i end up traveling with cant take care of themselves proporly. But lately ive been trying to find someone to chill with cause being alone gets old after a while


----------



## Alaska (Nov 22, 2011)

A lot of the time, yeah. Or with one other. Though last year I did the exact opposite. Took the overland from Portland to NE with 12 other people (divided into groups, of course. Met in each state, though). Then about 8 of us finally ended up in NOLA for halloween. The other four went missing because they couldn't take the fierceness of our party skills, brah.

Seriously, though. I love all of those kids, but the whole fiasco definitely damaged my mental health in one way or another.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 22, 2011)

yes im usually alone in general, feels lonely tho.
but people are weird, somehow its not possible to connect to anyone proper.
maybe thats becouse they prever being on facebook instead of face to face conversations.
and northern germany is weird in general, if they dont know you, they dont talk to you.
alone and lonely.


----------



## wizehop (Nov 22, 2011)

Its funny, the first few years I traveled and rode alone..stayed with groups when chilling in cites ext, but always toured alone. Then as I got into more straight riding I started always riding with people. In the past couple of years I've actually started to wish I could just ride alone again. There's something to be said about being at one with the elements...I miss it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 22, 2011)

While travelling, I'm almost always alone. I have good rules that I adhere to when I travel that usually keep me safe from trouble. The few times I've ridden with somebody were: With Mexicans trying to get away from the border, with a couple of hitchhikers that figured I'd get them down the road faster than their worn out, blistered thumbs or with riders who were already on the train or catchout and headed the same way. Yeah, some company would be nice at times, 
I do have a real fear of travelling with a few people and discovering that somebody has some kind of oogly habit.


----------



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

I travel with my soon to be wife and our dog. Thats it. Then again she is the only true friend that I have made since we met. There is one other person I would like to travel with, but I like to do things my way. I feel like I an limited in what I can do or how long I can be gone if I travel with people. Turns out a lot of people talk a lot of smack, but are total wimps when the going gets rough.


----------



## Leap (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm usually alone, I've tried to find crusties/traveling kids to go with but something always happens, plans don't line up, not going the same way, they're a pos and I end up alone. I end up just reading a lot. it's not really that fun getting drunk by yourself.


----------

